# Way faster than I expected ...



## jweihl (Jul 18, 2017)

My wife and I sent in our applications to CPAM for assurance maladie on 28 December, and we got our letters of Attestation de droits à l'assurance maladie today. Seriously, less than a month? And with holidays? After all the warnings of it possibly taking up to a year, I was a bit floored. Well done CPAM du Gard!

If only driver license exchange will go that quickly. Well, one can dream, can't one?


----------

